
No, Kubernetes doesn’t make applications portable, say analysts - praving5
https://www.theregister.com/2020/09/08/kubernetes_app_portability_problems/
======
nujabe
>Do not make application portability your primary driver for adopting
Kubernetes, say Gartner analysts Marco Meinardi, Richard Watson and Alan Waite

Do corporations really take technical advise from management consultants?

------
jjeaff
While not plug and play portable, I was able to migrate my entire stack from
gke to a bare metal k3s in about a day. Considering the alternatives, I'd say
that's rather portable.

